# Interesting Facts



## SpotandStalk (Apr 13, 2015)

http://gamedayr.com/lifestyle/fans/list-33-significant-events-since-uga-won-national-championship/


Some of these blew my mind!


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 13, 2015)




----------



## maker4life (Apr 13, 2015)

We had a TG&Y and I had never even heard of Walmart. That really is amazing to think about.


----------



## doenightmare (Apr 13, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> http://gamedayr.com/lifestyle/fans/list-33-significant-events-since-uga-won-national-championship/
> 
> 
> Some of these blew my mind!



Well that's kinda hateful.


----------



## Silver Britches (Apr 13, 2015)

Here's another fact for you. Us Dawg fans are still Dawg fans, no matter how long it's been! I certainly wish we could've won a few national championships during this unbelievable drought, but unfortunately, we didn't. I can deal with that. And it doesn't make me any less proud to be a Dawg! I love my Dawgs and do get frustrated with them at times, but frustration comes along with being a fan of any team, of any sport. Only true fans stick with their teams! I think the Dawg Nation, for the most part, is a proud and dedicated bunch! 

I'll continue to have hope for us winning a national championship. I'll also still enjoy Georgia football, regardless.



GO DAWGS!


----------



## doenightmare (Apr 13, 2015)

Silver Britches said:


> Here's another fact for you. Us Dawg fans are still Dawg fans, no matter how long it's been! I certainly wish we could've won a few national championships during this unbelievable drought, but unfortunately, we didn't. I can deal with that. And it doesn't make me any less proud to be a Dawg! I love my Dawgs and do get frustrated with them at times, but frustration comes along with being a fan of any team, of any sport. Only true fans stick with their teams! I think the Dawg Nation, for the most part, is a proud and dedicated bunch!
> 
> I'll continue to have hope for us winning a national championship. I'll also still enjoy Georgia football, regardless.
> 
> ...



thread killa


----------



## pnome (Apr 13, 2015)

Fact #1:  Florida State is the best team in the southeast.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 13, 2015)

Silver Britches said:


> Here's another fact for you. Us Dawg fans are still Dawg fans, no matter how long it's been! I certainly wish we could've won a few national championships during this unbelievable drought, but unfortunately, we didn't. I can deal with that. And it doesn't make me any less proud to be a Dawg! I love my Dawgs and do get frustrated with them at times, but frustration comes along with being a fan of any team, of any sport. Only true fans stick with their teams! I think the Dawg Nation, for the most part, is a proud and dedicated bunch!
> 
> I'll continue to have hope for us winning a national championship. I'll also still enjoy Georgia football, regardless.
> 
> ...




I guess there's some truth to that 2nd paragraph.


----------



## maker4life (Apr 14, 2015)

Silver Britches said:


> Here's another fact for you. Us Dawg fans are still Dawg fans, no matter how long it's been! I certainly wish we could've won a few national championships during this unbelievable drought, but unfortunately, we didn't. I can deal with that. And it doesn't make me any less proud to be a Dawg! I love my Dawgs and do get frustrated with them at times, but frustration comes along with being a fan of any team, of any sport. Only true fans stick with their teams! I think the Dawg Nation, for the most part, is a proud and dedicated bunch!
> 
> I'll continue to have hope for us winning a national championship. I'll also still enjoy Georgia football, regardless.
> 
> ...



Fire Mark Richt!!!!


----------



## Sargent (Apr 14, 2015)

Thanks.

I bookmarked this article for late August.


----------



## greene_dawg (Apr 14, 2015)

Silver Britches said:


> Here's another fact for you. Us Dawg fans are still Dawg fans, no matter how long it's been! I certainly wish we could've won a few national championships during this unbelievable drought, but unfortunately, we didn't. I can deal with that. And it doesn't make me any less proud to be a Dawg! I love my Dawgs and do get frustrated with them at times, but frustration comes along with being a fan of any team, of any sport. Only true fans stick with their teams! I think the Dawg Nation, for the most part, is a proud and dedicated bunch!
> 
> I'll continue to have hope for us winning a national championship. I'll also still enjoy Georgia football, regardless.
> 
> ...



Couldn't have said it better myself. I could be 80 and not see UGA win another championship and it would be better than being from south GA, pulling for an out of state team, and spending my time hating those that love their in state team.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Apr 14, 2015)

greene_dawg said:


> Couldn't have said it better myself. I could be 80 and not see UGA win another championship and it would be better than being from south GA, pulling for an out of state team, and spending my time hating those that love their in state team.



I'll tell you what.  We'll both leave from my house in Turner County.  You go to Athens and I'll go to Tallahassee.  Let's see who gets there first.  I can almost be back home before you ever see Athens.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Apr 14, 2015)

Here's another interesting fact...

It's been 2 years, 3 months, and 1 week since an SEC team has won a National Championship.


----------



## bulldawgborn (Apr 14, 2015)

Funny that despite our lack of success in the past 30+ seasons we still have to deal with criminole fans citing  florida gator fans' "articles".  UGA may do less with more than anybody in the country, but we do it with class.  

Those who are blessed enough to call themselves Bulldawgs know that, in itself, is more than enough. 

UGA could lose every game for the rest of my life and it wouldn't change my mind.  The last gush of blood to go through this ticker will most definitely be red and black.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 14, 2015)

Silver Britches said:


> Here's another fact for you. Us Dawg fans are still Dawg fans, no matter how long it's been! I certainly wish we could've won a few national championships during this unbelievable drought, but unfortunately, we didn't. I can deal with that. And it doesn't make me any less proud to be a Dawg! I love my Dawgs and do get frustrated with them at times, but frustration comes along with being a fan of any team, of any sport. Only true fans stick with their teams! I think the Dawg Nation, for the most part, is a proud and dedicated bunch!
> 
> I'll continue to have hope for us winning a national championship. I'll also still enjoy Georgia football, regardless.
> 
> ...












Some folks will never understand..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 14, 2015)

Rebel Yell said:


> I'll tell you what.  We'll both leave from my house in Turner County.  You go to Athens and I'll go to Tallahassee.  Let's see who gets there first.  I can almost be back home before you ever see Athens.



So what?? You jumped on the FSU bandwagon in the 90's??


----------



## Rebel Yell (Apr 14, 2015)

bulldawgborn said:


> The last gush of blood to go through this ticker will most definitely be red and black.



You may need to have that seen about.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Apr 14, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> So what?? You jumped on the FSU bandwagon in the 90's??



More like the late 80's.  Our "local" ABC affiliate was out of Tallahassee.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 14, 2015)

Rebel Yell said:


> More like the late 80's.  Our "local" ABC affiliate was out of Tallahassee.



There's the difference...

I was Bulldawg Born, Bulldawg raised and when I die I'll be Bulldawg dead!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Apr 14, 2015)

quote--uga does it with class!
Ok nevermind the few guys suspended by the ncaa for rules violations including the "best ever" gurley.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Apr 14, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> There's the difference...
> 
> I was Bulldawg Born, Bulldawg raised and when I die I'll be Bulldawg dead!



I don't come form a football family.  My old man never cared for any sport but NASCAR.

I made up my own mind.


----------



## bulldawgborn (Apr 14, 2015)

browning slayer said:


> there's the difference...
> 
> I was bulldawg born, bulldawg raised and when i die i'll be bulldawg dead!



Amen


----------



## maker4life (Apr 14, 2015)

Fire Schottenheimer!!!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 14, 2015)

I'm not asking anyone to change their allegiance to the Dwags. I'm only pointing out just how long it's been since the mighty Dwags have won it all. 

And it's been a LONG time.


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 14, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> There's the difference...
> 
> I was Bulldawg Born, Bulldawg raised and when I die I'll be Bulldawg dead!




That's what it's all about. I was born in the old ST. Mary's hospital in Athens. Grew up in Ila till 12 moved several times to several different states but I have always bleed RED AND BLACK


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 14, 2015)

Why do people from other Schools have such an Obsession with UGA football? Why do you even care? Also the name of this Site is GON.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Apr 14, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Why do people from other Schools have such an Obsession with UGA football? Why do you even care? Also the name of this Site is GON.



Thank your UGA fans who feel the need to hijack every FSU thread.  Sorry about the collateral damage.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 14, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Why do people from other Schools have such an Obsession with UGA football? Why do you even care? Also the name of this Site is GON.



This thread was actually an attempt at ribbing a few Uga fans.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 14, 2015)

I wonder how many of these UGA fans will break down in tears if they ever do win another?


----------



## maker4life (Apr 14, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Why do people from other Schools have such an Obsession with UGA football? Why do you even care? Also the name of this Site is GON.



Fire Nick Chubb!!!!!


----------



## Rebel Yell (Apr 14, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> I wonder how many of these UGA fans will break down in tears if they ever do win another?



I nearly did when we won, and it hadn't been near as long as they've waited.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 14, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> I wonder how many of these UGA fans will break down in tears if they ever do win another?



I wonder how many NON UGA fans will cry if we win another?? 

The Servers that host this forum will probably shut down due to the traffic it will get..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 14, 2015)

Rebel Yell said:


> Thank your UGA fans who feel the need to hijack every FSU thread.  Sorry about the collateral damage.



Jameis is still a Thug!


----------



## elfiii (Apr 14, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> I'm not asking anyone to change their allegiance to the Dwags. I'm only pointing out just how long it's been since the mighty Dwags have won it all.
> 
> And it's been a LONG time.



So what? Being a Dawg is still the top of the heap.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Apr 14, 2015)

elfiii said:


> So what? Being a Dawg is still the top of the heap.



True, but you're not telling us what it's a heap of.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Apr 14, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Jameis is still a Thug!



And you still haven't addressed the actual topic of the other thread you hijacked.  You're starting to venture into JetJockey territory.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 14, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> I wonder how many NON UGA fans will cry if we win another??
> 
> The Servers that host this forum will probably shut down due to the traffic it will get..




Why would the servers shut down? It doesn't really matter if you win? 



And yes this forum would crash.


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 14, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> I wonder how many NON UGA fans will cry if we win another??
> 
> The Servers that host this forum will probably shut down due to the traffic it will get..



it would be epic. go dogs and cats.  jameis is a thug and roll tide.


----------



## maker4life (Apr 14, 2015)

Roll Harvey!!!!!!!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Apr 14, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> I wonder how many NON UGA fans will cry if we win another??
> 
> The Servers that host this forum will probably shut down due to the traffic it will get..



Im confident that ill never shed a tear for that reason..not anytime soon anyhow lol.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 14, 2015)

Saw quite a few people shedding a lot of tears on the losing side of the OSU/ALA game.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 14, 2015)

Rebel Yell said:


> And you still haven't addressed the actual topic of the other thread you hijacked.  You're starting to venture into JetJockey territory.



JJ?? Really??? I never even mentioned the PAC12...

And the answer to all of your posts is...

Jameis is a THUG!


----------



## Rebel Yell (Apr 14, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> JJ?? Really??? I never even mentioned the PAC12...
> 
> And the answer to all of your posts is...
> 
> Jameis is a THUG!



To which I will retort, 

It's been 2 years, 3 months, and 1 week since an SEC team has won a National Championship.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 14, 2015)

Rebel Yell said:


> To which I will retort,
> 
> It's been 2 years, 3 months, and 1 week since an SEC team has won a National Championship.



And if ANYBODY is sounding like JJ, it would be the FSU fans the constantly SPIN Jameis Winston facts...


----------



## Rebel Yell (Apr 14, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> And if ANYBODY is sounding like JJ, it would be the FSU fans the constantly SPIN Jameis Winston facts...



Show the where I've spun _facts_.

My opinion is that he's an idiot off the field.  I've never said anything different.  The facts of the rape case (which is the only thing I've defended him in) plainly state that Erica Kinsman is lying.

The biggest fact, that you and Matthew can't seem to comprehend is.....he gone.


----------



## greene_dawg (Apr 14, 2015)

Rebel Yell said:


> I'll tell you what.  We'll both leave from my house in Turner County.  You go to Athens and I'll go to Tallahassee.  Let's see who gets there first.  I can almost be back home before you ever see Athens.



Doesn't keep you from being a Georgian and having allegiances to a Florida program. Last I checked Turner County was still in Georgia. Folks in Dothan are Bama/Auburn fans.


----------



## greene_dawg (Apr 14, 2015)

Rebel Yell said:


> Show the where I've spun _facts_.
> 
> My opinion is that he's an idiot off the field.  I've never said anything different.  The facts of the rape case (which is the only thing I've defended him in) plainly state that Erica Kinsman is lying.
> 
> The biggest fact, that you and Matthew can't seem to comprehend is.....he gone.



You have a Jameis fathead plastered on the wall of every room in your house. Stop denying it.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 14, 2015)

Not 1 reported case of Aids

Nobody even knew who Michael Jordan was.


Wow!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 14, 2015)

greene_dawg said:


> You have a Jameis fathead plastered on the wall of every room in your house. Stop denying it.



With how Fat Jameis has got since leaving FSU that has got to be a big wall's...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 14, 2015)

elfiii said:


> So what? Being a Dawg is still the top of the heap.





Rebel Yell said:


> True, but you're not telling us what it's a heap of.





OUCH !!


----------



## Rebel Yell (Apr 14, 2015)

greene_dawg said:


> You have a Jameis fathead plastered on the wall of every room in your house. Stop denying it.



I'm more of a Jalen Ramsey, Lamarcus Joyner, Rashad Greene, Lonnie Pryor type of guy.


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 14, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 14, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs!


----------



## greene_dawg (Apr 14, 2015)

Rebel Yell said:


> I'm more of a Jalen Ramsey, Lamarcus Joyner, Rashad Greene, Lonnie Pryor type of guy.



You forgot Jimbo...


----------



## Rebel Yell (Apr 14, 2015)

greene_dawg said:


> You forgot Jimbo...



Oh yeah.  I wouldn't trade Jimbo for any coach in the nation.  Saban is getting old and I'm looking long term.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Apr 14, 2015)

Misleading thread title - I do not find facts about Madonna, Michael Jackson, or MTV to be interesting.

Somebody correct me if I am wrong, but I believe UGA has a winning record against FSU.  And, I believe UGA won the most recent meeting.


----------



## elfiii (Apr 14, 2015)

Rebel Yell said:


> True, but you're not telling us what it's a heap of.



Don't laugh. FSWho is at the bottom of that heap.


----------



## Silver Britches (Apr 14, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> I'm not asking anyone to change their allegiance to the Dwags. I'm only pointing out just how long it's been since the mighty Dwags have won it all.
> 
> And it's been a LONG time.



Apparently you care more about it than us. 



SpotandStalk said:


> I wonder how many of these UGA fans will break down in tears if they ever do win another?



I ain't no sissy! Okay, I'll probably break down and cry uncontrollably, to be honest with you.  I've been waiting on a national championship for a long time. It's going to be a really good feeling to finally win another. Really good feeling! Can't wait to shed some tears!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## maker4life (Apr 14, 2015)

We didn't know who shot JR!!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 15, 2015)

hayseed_theology said:


> Misleading thread title - I do not find facts about Madonna, Michael Jackson, or MTV to be interesting.
> 
> Somebody correct me if I am wrong, but I believe UGA has a winning record against FSU.  And, I believe UGA won the most recent meeting.




Come on now, you know you've tried to moonwalk in the bathroom.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Apr 15, 2015)

hayseed_theology said:


> Misleading thread title - I do not find facts about Madonna, Michael Jackson, or MTV to be interesting.
> 
> Somebody correct me if I am wrong, but I believe UGA has a winning record against FSU.  And, I believe UGA won the most recent meeting.



So your telling me that Boise State > UGA?


----------



## Rebel Yell (Apr 15, 2015)

Silver Britches said:


> I ain't no sissy! Okay, I'll probably break down and cry uncontrollably, to be honest with you.  I've been waiting on a national championship for a long time. It's going to be a really good feeling to finally win another. Really good feeling! Can't wait to shed some tears!



As hard a time as I love to give y'all.  I wouldn't utter a word about it if you did.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Apr 15, 2015)

It's been 2 years, 3 months, 1 week, and 1 day since an SEC team has won a National Championship.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Apr 15, 2015)

Was the games in color back then?


----------



## Rebel Yell (Apr 15, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Was the games in color back then?



It wasn't THAT long ago....It was presented in amazing technicolor.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 15, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Was the games in color back then?





Rebel Yell said:


> It wasn't THAT long ago....It was presented in amazing technicolor.



Are we talking about how long ago it was before the Vols were a respectable program??


----------



## hayseed_theology (Apr 15, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Come on now, you know you've tried to moonwalk in the bathroom.



I'm more of an "Achy Breaky Heart" kinda fella. 



Rebel Yell said:


> So your telling me that Boise State > UGA?



I guess that means I was correct. 

And, you can do better than that.  I said a winning record including a win in the most recent meeting.  Boise State doesn't have a winning record against UGA.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Apr 15, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Are we talking about how long ago it was before the Vols were a respectable program??



Is uga even a respected program? Or is that just in the eyes of the fans? hahahahahahahaha


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 15, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Is uga even a respected program? Or is that just in the eyes of the fans? hahahahahahahaha




So where did UGA finish in the polls last year compared to UT???


----------



## toyota4x4h (Apr 15, 2015)

Poll numbers make you respected? You are a typical uga fan. Respected to me is playing in or winning a nat champ and/or conference game. Uga has us by 5 years on sec champ game apperances our last was 2007. The last sec champ yall won was 2005. Since then yall are just dale earnhardts of college foosball. 
Ok yall are respected..only team other than oregon that starts out nat champs and then finishes in a second tier bowl every year.


----------



## riprap (Apr 15, 2015)

National Champions does not make you a respectable program.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 15, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Poll numbers make you respected? You are a typical uga fan. Respected to me is playing in or winning a nat champ and/or conference game. Uga has us by 5 years on sec champ game apperances our last was 2007. The last sec champ yall won was 2005. Since then yall are just dale earnhardts of college foosball.
> Ok yall are respected..only team other than oregon that starts out nat champs and then finishes in a second tier bowl every year.



So I guess Ohio State is the only respectable program?? 

You do realize Oregon played in the championship game??

I guess we shouldn't even have college football since every team in not a respected program cause there is only 1 winner of the National Championship... 

I understand your backwards thinking. You are a UT fan of course... 

An Un-respectable program would be the Vols... A team that struggles to get to a bowl game.. So, how many bowl games has UT been to in the last 5 years??


----------



## toyota4x4h (Apr 15, 2015)

Yall poor uga fans...35 YEARS and counting. Cheers boys!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 15, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Yall poor uga fans...35 YEARS and counting. Cheers boys!





A VOL fan calling UGA poor.... Dang, that's funny!!! 

If UGA is poor then what does that make the VOL program?? The little white speck on chicken poop?


----------



## AccUbonD (Apr 15, 2015)

Go vols!!!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Apr 15, 2015)

Come on browning even you know the only reason uga gets airtime or so much talked about them is bec florida AND 10rc both have been down for the past what 5-6 years? When those two teams are hot..which they were up until 5-6 years ago uga was just the 3rd child. Did uga even play football between 1980 and 2005? I cant remember much about them. Its about to get back to were it was all those years. Like ive said Uga has missed their chance with fla and 10rc being down.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 15, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Come on browning even you know the only reason uga gets airtime or so much talked about them is bec florida AND 10rc both have been down for the past what 5-6 years? When those two teams are hot..which they were up until 5-6 years ago uga was just the 3rd child. Did uga even play football between 1980 and 2005? I cant remember much about them. Its about to get back to were it was all those years. Like ive said Uga has missed their chance with fla and 10rc being down.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Apr 16, 2015)

Are any of yall uga fans goin to the 10rc/uga game in knoxville this year? I am..we could all meet up n have some beers!


----------



## Rebel Yell (Apr 16, 2015)

It's been 2 years, 3 months, 1 week, and 2 days since an SEC team has won a National Championship.


----------



## DSGB (Apr 16, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Come on browning even you know the only reason uga gets airtime or so much talked about them is bec florida AND 10rc both have been down for the past what 5-6 years? When those two teams are hot..which they were up until 5-6 years ago uga was just the 3rd child. Did uga even play football between 1980 and 2005? I cant remember much about them. Its about to get back to were it was all those years. Like ive said Uga has missed their chance with fla and 10rc being down.



The Vols dominated the series in the 90's, but have only beat the Dawgs four times since then. They've had six losing records in that time frame. What happened to them since winning their last NC? They beat up on UGA during the Goff and Donnan years, but are 4-10 against CMR. Is Richt responsible for the decline of the TN program?


----------



## Rebel Yell (Apr 16, 2015)

DSGB said:


> Is Richt responsible for the decline of the TN program?



Nope, that falls directly on the shoulders of the whiny fans in Knoxville.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 16, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Are any of yall uga fans goin to the 10rc/uga game in knoxville this year? I am..we could all meet up n have some beers!




I was taught at a young age not to associate with Vols...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 16, 2015)

DSGB said:


> Is Richt responsible for the decline of the TN program?



By beating them every year he's not helping...


----------



## toyota4x4h (Apr 16, 2015)

Rebel Yell said:


> Nope, that falls directly on the shoulders of the whiny fans in Knoxville.



Yep. The decline of 10rc was bec the fans called for fulmers head. We got what we deserved honestly. I think jones will bring us back though.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Apr 16, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> I was taught at a young age not to associate with Vols...



Well fine then! Lol


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 17, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Yep. The decline of 10rc was bec the fans called for fulmers head. We got what we deserved honestly. I think jones will bring us back though.



When you are at the bottom all you can do is look up...


----------



## Rebel Yell (Apr 17, 2015)

It's been 2 years, 3 months, 1 week, and 3 days since an SEC team has won a National Championship.


----------



## AccUbonD (Apr 17, 2015)

Go big orange!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 17, 2015)

AccUbonD said:


> Go big orange!!!



Clemson???


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Apr 17, 2015)




----------

